# Drinking and Fishing... what's the official word?



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

I like to have a few drinks when I fish... what's the guidelines to that? I'm not an A** and I don't run around like an idiot~! 

I've asked a few people and the there seems to be no clear answer to a lot of people. I'm always curious about it. I used to put my cans in my fish cooler. Lately I've had to dig them out of a 'spot' when I get home. 

What do you guys think, do, or know about it?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

BWI is the same as DWI. Get caught over the limit and go to jail. However, the open container rules are somewhat different.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I usually don't drink much when fishing. I'll drink a beer or so when I've got a long run between spots, or on the way back to the ramp...Thats about it! But when Im off the boat and cleaned up....better watch out:brew2:


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2011)

*FWI*

I don't mind anybody drinking around me when I fish. I like to drink, but not when I'm fishing. If a person with me or near me keeps it under control, and doesn't stumble over everything, get loud, stupid, dangerous, then no problem in my book. If I'm camping and fishing, I might have a couple before I sleep to make the bed lumps more bearable, but that's after I've quit fishing. I don't like fishing from boats, but if I did, I wouldn't want the pilot drinking.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Part of the official word from the TPWD site...

*Does the "Open Container" law apply when I'm in my boat?*

*No.* This law, effective 9/1/2001, prohibits the possession of an open container of an alcoholic beverage in the passenger area of a motor vehicle. It does not apply to watercraft.
*Can my driver's license be suspended if I'm arrested for operating a boat while intoxicated?*

*Yes.* Effective 9/1/2001, a person's drivers license will be automatically suspended if the arrested person:


Is operating a watercraft powered with an engine having a manufacturer's rating of 50 horsepower or above; and
The person refuses to provide a specimen (breath or blood) to determine intoxication.
 The period of suspension for 1st time offenders is 180 days.

Always better to be on the safe side. My home water is crawling with local police so when I am fishing I typically don't even put it in the boat. Too risky.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't drink much while actually fishing, but will have one now and then, usually boat riding between spots, not nearly enough to break any laws. Now just booze cruzin around used to be a whole different deal, I don't do that anymore, especially on the fresh water, way too many game wardens.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

No alchohol on my boat...........period.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Part of the official word from the TPWD site...

*Does the "Open Container" law apply when I'm in my boat?*

*No.* This law, effective 9/1/2001, prohibits the possession of an open container of an alcoholic beverage in the passenger area of a motor vehicle. It does not apply to watercraft.
*Can my driver's license be suspended if I'm arrested for operating a boat while intoxicated?*

*Yes.* Effective 9/1/2001, a person's drivers license will be automatically suspended if the arrested person:


Is operating a watercraft powered with an engine having a manufacturer's rating of 50 horsepower or above; and
The person refuses to provide a specimen (breath or blood) to determine intoxication.
So if my john boat only has a 40 hp engine then I am good right? lol Just kidding there folks but I know someone else is thinking that. Carry on.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always saved the drinking for the fish fry after....:texasflag


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

gulfcoastal said:


> Part of the official word from the TPWD site...
> 
> *Does the "Open Container" law apply when I'm in my boat?*
> 
> ...


my jon boat only has a 15hp im well within


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Drink responsibly, and two coolers: 1 for the ice cold beer and one for fish. :cheers:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow...suspend your drivers license for a BWI. That is overstepping just a little dont you think?

I dont usually drink much when i fish. I may have 3 beers all day long. Usually too hot and too busy to worry about drinking.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have an Aluminum reef in Trinity Bay....anybody want to coords ?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I like to have a few while fishing, being above the legal limit is a bad idea no matter what you are operating. Too many bad things can happen on a boat for over indulging. Save that stuff for sitting on the porch when the fishing is done.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I may have to get a polling skiff or take a number off my cailing. Kidding aside Im on the water all the time and have never had a problem with another boater that was bwi. The only problem I have is with the NWA (newbees with attitude) and the hovering BB's (boat buzzards) looking for bent rods or fish looking things at the end of stringers.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

not much for drinking period ,(expecially in the hot sun) but love the after fishing bs'ing over cold ones.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Yams said:


> Wow...suspend your drivers license for a BWI. That is overstepping just a little dont you think?
> 
> I dont usually drink much when i fish. I may have 3 beers all day long. Usually too hot and too busy to worry about drinking.


Most of us have more horsepower in the boat than the truck pulling it. Add in the lack of lanes and traffic lights and the fact that an awful lot of folks on the water (not us, mind you) aren't experienced: pretty serious business. Now, once the fish are in the pan, I say keep 'em cold and keep 'em coming.


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> No alchohol on my boat...........period.


*X2...well said.*


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

2 beers allowed on my boat, per guest. I will not have a single one as a captain. May sound cheesy, but my guests' lives depend on me and my ability to navigate and handle an emergency situation (like dodging sandbars, logs, other boats, etc).

There are just too many things that can go wrong on a boat already, and I dont need alcohol to be another factor to take into consideration.

I dont like being sober around a bunch of drunk people.... ESPECIALLY when confined to a 22ft boat.... My rig is hard enough to get around in totally sober since it has the elevated console and 6" sides. I find that by limiting the amount of alcohol being brought on board at the START of the trip solves any potential alcohol related problems in advance. If they dont like it, they can go fish with someone else.

It amazes me how many boats pull up at the ramp around me and you can hear people kicking the cans out of the way while they are trying to hobble up on the dock. These are the same people that just passed me going 40 mph in a narrow channel in a vehicle with no brakes and sub-par steering control.

Not to mention, those folks are fixing to be dragging a boat down the highway in a few minutes after they load back on the trailer... Pair alcohol with driving a vehicle that has a few thousand pounds behind it and you have ANOTHER hairy situation... 

I never have really figured out how people drink and fish simultaneously (when fishing with artificials anyway)...

Save it for the house...


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i only drink whiskey so i don't drink when i fish just after. I throw a Gatorade or 2 or water in my dounet usually lasts me all day.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gotta agree with most everyone else. Ill have one when making a long run but other than that uh uh. I catch too many fish to be able to drink my "beverage" before it gets hot, I know, great problem to have huh


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

over .08 and you can be arrested while operating a boat. on top of that your boat will be towed. you will then be required to pay towing fee and maybe storage. limit your intake if you are the acting captain imo.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont usually drink more than one or two during the day while fishing just because I dont care for it that much and I can't stand 99% of drunk people. But last time I was spearfishing I had a friend stay in the boat who didn't like swimming. We had brought beer to split but I didn't drink any of mine. Instead he got drunk enough to gut the fish for me, something he would normally never do. Then he was still drunk enough to scale and cook them after I drove us back. Best pan fish dinner I ever had because I didn't have to do much.

But when we do bring beer we put the empties back in the ice chest. If you are so drunk you try drinking out of an empty bottle, you shouldn't be drinking at all.


----------



## helvet (Oct 25, 2010)

For me it all depends on the type of fishing, where, when etc. It is great to knock back a few ******* as a passenger, as long as you can keep your legs under you and be a good civil drinker and fisherman. If you are the captain, it is a completely different story where liability comes into play. 

I personally enjoy drinking a few when fishing from shore, but the beer always seems to get hot before I can get back to it between casts etc. I try to finish it anyway. 

On long offshore trips, I tend to limit myself. If you wanna be 100 miles offshore and hammered, probably best to be doing it on a cruise liner, or a big yacht. Too many things can happen that you will likely need to react to, and I think it is pretty bad karma to screw up someone else's fishing with the price of fuel these days.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

depends on what your drinkin !


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I did learn many years ago that if you have friends that are Baptist you have to take two of them fishing with you. If you just bring one he will drink all your beer.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice cool mt dew is always refreshing after a fishing trip!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont drink at all while I'm acting as captain. None.

I'm leary of you if you do. 

If drinking and driving a car is dangerous, its quadruple dangerous to drive a boat drunk. IMHO


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Fish4it said:


> I did learn many years ago that if you have friends that are Baptist you have to take two of them fishing with you. If you just bring one he will drink all your beer.


hahaha kinda like the old joke

what's the difference between catholics and baptists.....catholics say hi to each other in the liquor store


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont drink while fishing, but I also dont fish with people who like to drink a lot and fish. To dangerous and doesnt it make it harder to fish when you are drunk?

Rob


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

There is a big difference from drinking a few and being drunk! I like to drink a few beers throughout the day along with water and Gatorade. I am not drunk while fishing. Most of the responses are geared toward being drunk which I agree is a no no, but the op asked about drinking not getting wasted.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> There is a big difference from drinking a few and being drunk! I like to drink a few beers throughout the day along with water and Gatorade. I am not drunk while fishing. Most of the responses are geared toward being drunk which I agree is a no no, but the op asked about drinking not getting wasted.


Agreed! I rarely make a trip w/out a few beers in the ice chest. Big difference between enjoying a few cold beers and knocking down a case.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I only drink in the evening. Typically only fish in the morning and and mid afternoon, so I rarely if ever drink and fish. I've kicked back a few on evening or night trips. I'm not sure how some people kick back beers in the middle of the day when its 90 plus degrees outside. I like a good cold beer, but it just isn't very refreshing to me in the middle of the day heat. Gatorade and water taste better then.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to think like a fish, you got to drink like a fish

- beer koozie, POC, Texas

Getting drunk is probably never agood idea, a few ok
I just have a question- can the boat operator drink while actively running the boat? Like moving. This is something I always wondered


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Alcohol and motor vehicles, any motor vehicle, don't mix. Folks who believe that one or two beers don't affect their ability to react or make decisions are mistaken. No alcohol in the boat with me. At home, after the trip, no problem.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

mley1 said:


> Alcohol and motor vehicles, any motor vehicle, don't mix. *Folks who believe that one or two beers don't affect their ability to react or make decisions are mistaken.* No alcohol in the boat with me. At home, after the trip, no problem.


Very true, no matter what you believe your "tolerance level" is. Any amount at all effects your reaction time in a negative way.

There are cases where a fatality accident occurs and the driver has consumed alcohol and is under the legal limit of 0.08, yet the driver gets charged with manslaughter. I sat on a grand jury where one such case was presented and there was plenty of scientific studies to prove that alcohol slows your reaction time down, even at .01.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

tynker said:


> *X2...well said.*


Same goes for my boat. My fishing buddies and I all have a beer at the dock at the end of the trip and not before.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

BustinTops said:


> I've always saved the drinking for the fish fry after....:texasflag


 x2 :brew2:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. Not the responses I was expecting on this site. If my boat is on the water, there is beer in the cooler.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

God, Game Wardens, or Coast Guards don't care if you have a few beerz when out on the water. If having two or three beerz affects your ability to operate a boat, then you need to stick to your kool aid. After a long wade & I get back in the boat. :cheers: Drinking responsibly is the ticket for the captain &/or the person dragging the boat home.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

God, Game Wardens, or Coast Guards don't care if you have a few beerz when out on the water. If having two or three beerz affects your ability to operate a boat, then you need to stick to your kool aid. After a long wade & I get back in the boat.... :cheers: Responsibility lies within the Captain & the person dragging the boat home.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you are drinking alcohol in this heat, on a boat or not, be careful. It's very easy to get dehydrated and not realize it. Alcohol will fool your body into thinking everything is OK, when in fact, it's not. Our bodies are just like a battery and require water to work correctly, and just like a battery, when they get low on water, bad things happen. The most dangerous is your heart muscle, the biggest, strongest and most important one you have. It's easy enough for it to go into fibrillation and quit pumping correctly. That condition can persist even after you get re-hydrated. The heart then speeds up to try and correct for the under pumping condition. A beer sure tastes good after a battle with a nice kingfish or ling, but just remember to chase it down with plenty of cold water. Wear your hat and sunscreen too. Just a word to the wise from someone that's been there and had that happen.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is something that I never seem to get a solid answer on when it comes to drinking.... Beer does nothing for your health... it works AGAINST you when trying to stay hydrated.... and the taste isnt all that great.... So why even have 1, 2 or 3 anyway?

If you claim to be able to handle your alcohol so well (a wives tale, which has been proven time and time again that that notion is a crock), what is the purpose of drinking at all? What benefit at all is anyone getting?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> and the taste isnt all that great.... So why even have 1, 2 or 3 anyway?


Another Miller Lite drinker.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Alcohol use as the contributing factor of boating accidents is ranked 5th by the USCG in 2010. Operator inattention, improper lookout, operator inexperience and excessive speed all out ranked alcohol as a contributing factor. It did rank 1# in death related accidents.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Water and gatorade...it's about having a great time fishing and you really don't need anything else.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Mont said:


> If you are drinking alcohol in this heat, on a boat or not, be careful. It's very easy to get dehydrated and not realize it. *Alcohol will fool your body into thinking everything is OK, when in fact, it's not.* Our bodies are just like a battery and require water to work correctly, and just like a battery, when they get low on water, bad things happen. The most dangerous is your heart muscle, the biggest, strongest and most important one you have. It's easy enough for it to go into fibrillation and quit pumping correctly. That condition can persist even after you get re-hydrated. The heart then speeds up to try and correct for the under pumping condition. A beer sure tastes good after a battle with a nice kingfish or ling, but just remember to chase it down with plenty of cold water. Wear your hat and sunscreen too. Just a word to the wise from someone that's been there and had that happen.


It will also fool you into thinking a woman is good looking, when in fact, they are not.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Here is something that I never seem to get a solid answer on when it comes to drinking.... Beer does nothing for your health... it works AGAINST you when trying to stay hydrated.... and the taste isnt all that great.... So why even have 1, 2 or 3 anyway?
> 
> If you claim to be able to handle your alcohol so well (a wives tale, which has been proven time and time again that that notion is a crock), what is the purpose of drinking at all? What benefit at all is anyone getting?


Because to some people it does taste good. And most importantly, it's fun. If beer didn't make for good nights, I doubt a lot of people would drink it.

Also, if one or two beers to a person who is used to drinking affects their reaction time by up to 0.01 seconds, I'm sure an argument can be made that heat and sun exposure as well as fatigue associated with fishing all day, or even general stress and daydreaming are far more dangerous when operating a motor vehicle than one or two beers.

I agree, operating any motor vehicle drunk is stupid, and you're putting both yourself and others in danger, so do that back at the dock if that's what you wish to do. However, having a couple is fine. Some of these responses might have old fishermen and sailors rolling in their graves, haha.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

My basic rule of thumb when fishing (or anything outdoors) is two waters for every one beer. This makes sure I stay hydrated and have never had an issue.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Here is something that I never seem to get a solid answer on when it comes to drinking.... Beer does nothing for your health... it works AGAINST you when trying to stay hydrated.... and the taste isnt all that great.... So why even have 1, 2 or 3 anyway?
> 
> If you claim to be able to handle your alcohol so well (a wives tale, which has been proven time and time again that that notion is a crock), what is the purpose of drinking at all? What benefit at all is anyone getting?


maybe you just don't like beer.

me - I like beer. ice cold, purdy cold, even "somewhat cold" beer.

I don't get drunk, but I darn sure am gonna enjoy a few cold ones over the course of the day.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Another Miller Lite drinker.


My guess is Coors Light:an6:


----------



## unpredictable (Jul 28, 2011)

Alcohol and water is not a very good combination. Be safe out there.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I cant help but crack up at some of you folks trying to justify drinking alcohol and operating a boat.

You either drink and drive.... or you dont.... There is no "Its OK for me to drink a few because I have a higher tolerance" category.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

"Beer is proof that god loves us and wants us to be happy"

-Ben Franklin


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I cant help but crack up at some of you folks trying to justify drinking alcohol and operating a boat.
> 
> You either drink and drive.... or you dont.... There is no "Its OK for me to drink a few because I have a higher tolerance" category.


Who said I was justifying myself! I stated with 100 % accuracy that I drink some beer while fishing. Your choice not to drink is fine and I will continue to have a few while fishing! I always love the argument from non beer drinkers that "it doesn't even taste good, so why drink it" Let the beer drinkers determine if it tastes good or not.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> Wow. Not the responses I was expecting on this site. If my boat is on the water, there is beer in the cooler.


 right.

It reminds me of the kids in restaurants thread. No 2coolers have kids who misbehave at the table. I have been hammered on a boat. There I said it. Bad choice....you bet.

I kayak so I am not too concerned about getting pie faced as I don't stay out long enogh to get that way. Plus its hard to drink, paddle and toss a lure without spillin or it getting warm.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I cant help but crack up at some of you folks trying to justify drinking alcohol and operating a boat.
> 
> You either drink and drive.... or you dont.... There is no "Its OK for me to drink a few because I have a higher tolerance" category.


When did they lower the limit to .00?

From my understanding, the limit is .08 and that's like 2 or 3 beers.
Which most on here say they drink....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Who said I was justifying myself! I stated with 100 % accuracy that I drink some beer while fishing. Your choice not to drink is fine and I will continue to have a few while fishing! I always love the argument from non beer drinkers that "it doesn't even taste good, so why drink it" Let the beer drinkers determine if it tastes good or not.


Pull those panties out of your crack bud.... I drink my fair share, including but not limited to beer, and have nothing against drinking at all.... but it has its place, and on a waterway with boats with no brakes and waves and hidden obstacles and spinning props is not where it should be.

The problem that I see is even though it IS your choice to drink, dont forget about the rest of us on the water... your decisions effect us as well. I dont know you, so I could care less if you can handle your alcohol. But I do care when you are whizzing by me.... (in a boat, not peeing... haha)... As the number one culprit in boating fatality accidents, I am not real sure why they have not banned it all together.... It would make perfect sense and save lives.

It is also YOUR choice to drink while driving down the road.... but please dont.... not for your sake, but for mine and everybody else in your path.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I just wonder why people these days want to tell everyone else what to do....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

when fishing, I have the first beer on the way to the first spot most times around 5:30am. If we have a long drive to where we are going, that leaves time for another.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I cant help but crack up at some of you folks trying to justify drinking alcohol and operating a boat.
> 
> You either drink and drive.... or you dont.... There is no "Its OK for me to drink a few because I have a higher tolerance" category.


Not everything in life is black or white. There are shades of grey...Like my hair. hwell: Happy to entertain you Bro.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> When did they lower the limit to .00?
> 
> From my understanding, the limit is .08 and that's like 2 or 3 beers.
> Which most on here say they drink....


Thats a legal limit, not the magic number where one becomes impaired. It is up to the discretion of an officer if you are impaired or not, whether you blow .15 or .0000001.... Hopefully, it would never get to that point of an officer having to decide or not.

If you have alcohol in your system and are involved in a fatality accident, whether it be on the road or the water, watch how quick they toss some charges your way.... even if the accident was not your fault....

I believe the point of this thread was the LEGALITY of alcohol consumption while operating a boat.... which was stated.... and I apologize for disgressing.... HOWEVER, I am myself a little shocked at the responses on this thread.... i thought it would be overwhelmingly FOR drinking beer while running around in the boat based on some of the threads that get posted on this site.... haha


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not everything in life is black or white. There are shades of grey...Like my hair. hwell: Happy to entertain you Bro.


Where is the shade of grey (besides on your melon... haha)?

BLACK: If you consume alcohol (no matter what quantity) and drive a boat, then yes... you drink and drive.

WHITE: If you do not consume alcohol and drive a boat, then no... you do not drink and drive.

Kinda like people who say they dont smoke, but DO smoke when they drink.... You either smoke, or you dont....

Always up for a good 2cool debate... Thanks for the entertainment Bro-person.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When I fish, I fish hard....and if I want to drink a beer, or two during the day while cruising to a new spot I will..... I don't give a chit what you do on your boat....but please don't preach to me about what I should do on mine.

Hell...I'm 53 years old, my getting drunk and foolish days are waaaay behind me. But....it's getting to where a man can't even go out and enjoy a day on the water without someone trying to tell him what he should or shouldn't do...

Sometimes people just need to shut their pie hole, and mind their own business.......
:headknock


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*inferior genetics*



Fish4it said:


> Alcohol use as the contributing factor of boating accidents is ranked 5th by the USCG in 2010. Operator inattention, improper lookout, operator inexperience and excessive speed all out ranked alcohol as a contributing factor. It did rank 1# in death related accidents.


The water is over crowded we need to exterminate the inferior genetics somehow.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Amen!*

:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:



Bocephus said:


> When I fish, I fish hard....and if I want to drink a beer, or two during the day while cruising to a new spot I will..... I don't give a chit what you do on your boat....but please don't preach to me about what I should do on mine.
> 
> Hell...I'm 53 years old, my getting drunk and foolish days are waaaay behind me. But....it's getting to where a man can't even go out and enjoy a day on the water without someone trying to tell him what he should or shouldn't do...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought it was illegal to fish without beer. 

On my boat? I'm buying the gas...you bring the beer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Always up for a good 2cool debate


I think you might be on to something. In addition to repeatedly broadcasting your opinions on this forum as how others should behave & conduct their personal business...Perhaps you should strike a revival & construct a pulpit at the launch at the end of the dike to preach to all the fisherman every Sunday morning about the error of their ways.


----------



## TxCajunGrl (Jun 4, 2011)

When I'm fishing, I'm drinking. They just go hand in hand. I feel like an outcast saying it! That being said, I don't get loaded and I try to match beer for water. :brew2::bluefish:


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to start my morning off with a Four Loko. Not only is it delicious and hydrating, it contains both caffeine and malt liquor... What more could a guy ask for? Lemonade and grape are my favorites...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

USMCBay said:


> I'm not an A** and I don't run around like an idiot~!


Nobody who is does.. Just ask any A**.. (-:] I still prefer gatorade when out in the sun all day. I'll save the alcohol till the days activities (be it fishing, hiking, working or what ever) are done and I'm sitting on the front porch.


----------



## Hooked02 (May 3, 2010)

You shouldn't get a ticket driving the boat and drinking unless you blow a .08 or your a jerk to the warden.

We drink water while we are fishing and beer on the rides. We've never been in any trouble on the water with this method.

You cares what anyone else thinks about your/our habits. As long as your within the law they can kiss it.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Sooo...how about drinking at work? :cheers:


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Man Justin how things have changed you use to not have any problem running around drinking when you were in your grandpa's boat (getting rocks thrown at you) or my boat. I guess now you have to pay for you own you are trying to act like a responsible adult. What happend to having a few McCormic Whiskey drinks (don't know how you can like that and not beer) on the way to the duck blind in the morning? It is to each his own, but remember if you are in an accident and kill someone even if you only have had one. You will always have that in the back of your mind whether or not that was what caused the accident.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> When I fish, I fish hard....and if I want to drink a beer, or two during the day while cruising to a new spot I will..... I don't give a chit what you do on your boat....but please don't preach to me about what I should do on mine.
> 
> Hell...I'm 53 years old, my getting drunk and foolish days are waaaay behind me. But....it's getting to where a man can't even go out and enjoy a day on the water without someone trying to tell him what he should or shouldn't do...
> 
> ...


You are on a public body of water operating a powerful vessel on the same waters that I am... therefore, your driving habits and alcohol consumption IS my business. When I drive past you, I am trusting that you have enough sense and ability to NOT run into me, and thats alot of trust to put forth with a complete stranger... much less one that has been drinking.

But where do you draw the line between your freedom and my safety? On the notiion that you can determine how much beer you can consume before you reactions are effected? And that determination is made AFTER you have started drinking???? hahaha

I would say the same thing is you were 100 percent sober and just driving like a maniac.

That being said, I think we all take boating safety for granted.... These things run at a high rate of speed, though mazes of unknown, underwater obstacles.... no airbags, no seat belts, no brakes, no 2000 lbs of bumpers and steel protecting you.... A life jacket, kill switch and some experience is about all we've got. And if you DO run into me, I am wearing my switch, but are you??? Or was that second beer just enough to take the edge off for you to think it wasnt necessary to strap on this time.... your prop doesn't discriminate...

I am by no means the one to preach.... Dont think I havent been guilty of it myself, ESPECIALLY back in my college days.... and on way more than 2 beers...(and I am honestly suprised that the people who know me on this board have not totally blown me out of the water on this topic) but I guess I have been "fortunate" enough to figure out what one little lapse of judgement or split second of hesitation can lead to..... Just seems like a simple solution to a potentially deadly problem....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Empireboats said:


> Man Justin how things have changed you use to not have any problem running around drinking when you were in your grandpa's boat (getting rocks thrown at you) or my boat. I guess now you have to pay for you own you are trying to act like a responsible adult. What happend to having a few McCormic Whiskey drinks (don't know how you can like that and not beer) on the way to the duck blind in the morning? It is to each his own, but remember if you are in an accident and kill someone even if you only have had one. You will always have that in the back of your mind whether or not that was what caused the accident.


AH!!!! I knew it was coming!!! Yes, times they have a changed.... I got a little wiser....


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Older maybe wiser is a little bit of an over step I believe.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Guess I'll chime in. There is beer on my boat, and my crew and I will have a few if we feel like it. No one has ever gotten drunk on my boat, we are just there during the day. I captain the boat and will drink 1-2-3 throughout the day if I feel like it. Most of the time, the beer spends all that time in the cooler on ice and is consumed while we are cleaning fish back at the house.

Last time we went, we left the dock with about 18 beers and about 20 waters. We came back with 17 beers and 0 waters. 

I believe in personal responsibility. I don't need another law to tell me how and what to do.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Empireboats said:


> Man Justin how things have changed you use to not have any problem running around drinking when you were in your grandpa's boat (getting rocks thrown at you) or my boat. I guess now you have to pay for you own you are trying to act like a responsible adult. What happend to having a few McCormic Whiskey drinks (don't know how you can like that and not beer) on the way to the duck blind in the morning?


WOW...Nothing screams safety & responsibility like drinking whiskey before swinging a 12 guage shotgun around your friends.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...Nothing screams safety & responsibility like drinking whiskey before swinging a 12 guage shotgun around your friends.


I told ya... I'm no saint.... but people learn over the years.... well, some people.... haha

(PS... I never drank any whiskey in a duck blind Scotty boy, or in the Jessie P.... a few luke warm beers, yep, but that old Jim Beam was all you buddy...Those big ol' cups were too much to keep a handle on. And those days are dead and gone and have been for a good while)


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

"Hard to trust a man that doesn't drink" 

- WC Fields.


Beer does tend to go down rather quickly in the heat. Definitely need to mix a few waters of Gatorade in between beers as mentioned. We had a person in our group this Saturday end up in the Aransas ER with dehydration around 2am. He's ok but was a wake up call to some of us.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> If my boat is on the water, there is beer in the cooler.


 +1


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

All I know is this thread sure is making me thirsty...:cheers:


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

mley1 said:


> Folks who believe that one or two beers don't affect their ability to react or make decisions are mistaken. QUOTE]
> 
> alcohol increases my ability to make good decisions.


----------



## rstrick1978 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been following this thread since it started..... It seems to me that everyone thinks that if you drink do it responsibly. I 2nd that. I do know that the USCG frowns on licensed captains drinking. As for me drinking on the water, I don't have time. I am constantly look for fish, bait working, birds diving/working, reefs, stuff in the water, etc. I do enjoy one or ten when I get finished.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I drive better drunk than most of you guys drive sober...:brew2:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> You are on a public body of water operating a powerful vessel on the same waters that I am... therefore, your driving habits and alcohol consumption IS my business. When I drive past you, I am trusting that you have enough sense and ability to NOT run into me, and thats alot of trust to put forth with a complete stranger... much less one that has been drinking.
> 
> But where do you draw the line between your freedom and my safety? On the notiion that you can determine how much beer you can consume before you reactions are effected? And that determination is made AFTER you have started drinking???? hahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

drunks run red lights
pot smokers stop at the green ones


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't drink at all when I hunt or fish. Was coming home from Matty one night on 60 and got stopped for speeding. LEO saw the gear in the truck and fish in the box, but no cans or beer. Asked where they were. 

I told him I don't drink while fishing. He told me everyone drank while fishing, it was part of the sport. 

Convinced him I hadn't had a drop nd he let me go. Told him, jokingly, to stop drinking while fishing or get a designated driver. Told me he would keep that in mind.


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*SANDBAR*

When is the last time someone said "Hold my water and watch this ?"

All I can say is stay clear between the "Sandbar" in Galveston and the Chocolate Bayou "cabin complex" on saturday afternoons !


----------



## NaCl (Dec 22, 2010)

"I feel sorry for the people that don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that is as good as they're gonna feel all day."

-Sinatra


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

It's bad luck to not drink beer while fishing.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

there is always beer on the boat, we're all beer drinkers in our fishing group, but rarely do we ever get even close to our .08 limit. we start off the morning with a celebration/good luck beer, get in the water with a wading beer, and wade for the next 3-4 hours with nothing but water and grizzly fine cut natural. when i get back to the boat from a mile wade, i chug about three bottles of water, then plop my butt on the leaning post and we discuss the next move over another beer or two which usually means we head back to the house to clean our limits and sit in the pool. not a thing wrong with that.

a shoreline burning, dehydrated, twice a year, hungover from a late night at alice faye's boater is more of a worry to me than my 6am lone star light.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my God. Really people ... ? 10 pages and counting. Who cares, like it, don't like it, do it, don't do it ... why not just title this thread "post here if you have nothing to say but want to sound positioned on a topic" ...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh my God. Really people ... ? 10 pages and counting. Who cares, like it, don't like it, do it, don't do it ... why not just title this thread "post here if you have nothing to say but want to sound positioned on a topic" ...


Change your # of replies in account settings to 60 per page and then it doesn't feel as if you wasted that much time because its only 2 pages then.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

NaCl said:


> "I feel sorry for the people that don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that is as good as they're gonna feel all day."
> 
> -Sinatra


 LMAO thats hilarious !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh my God. Really people ... ? 10 pages and counting. Who cares, like it, don't like it, do it, don't do it ... why not just title this thread "post here if you have nothing to say but want to sound positioned on a topic" ...


and you added what to this discussion with your well thought out and punctuated post, exactly?



> We had a person in our group this Saturday end up in the Aransas ER with dehydration around 2am. He's ok but was a wake up call to some of us.


That's why I posted what I did. ER is no fun, ever. Hopefully, he won't have any long last repercussions. A-fib is a giant PITA I am still trying to shake off.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

That's why I posted what I did. ER is no fun, ever. Hopefully, he won't have any long last repercussions. A-fib is a giant PITA I am still trying to shake off.[/QUOTE]

He's ok as far as we know. It's a big "once a year" weekend for a bunch of the guys. kinda scary seeing him in a lot of pain not knowing what was going on. 12 hours of hard drinking in the sun plus a night out at the bar. We're not as young as we once were.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A lot of times, dehydration collapses the veins to the point they can't be used to put fluids in directly. When it gets to that point, you really are screwed.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't had a drink in 9 years and have fished and hunted more in those 9 than the 10 before that, and I catch and shoot a lot more too. If you can drink *responsibily* and in moderation, go for it. It doesn't work for me. Ps I won't fish with a guide that drinks on the charter and I won't book a guide that has a reputation of showing up hungover.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mont said:


> and you added what to this discussion with your well thought out and punctuated post, exactly? ...


Nothing except that people should just be smart and mind their own business, be safe, act safe, drink water ... what one man does on his boat is his business. Come on Mont - 10 pages of postulation on "why or why I don't drink" ... ? Really? I thought this was a General Fishing Discussion ...



spurgersalty said:


> Change your # of replies in account settings to 60 per page and then it doesn't feel as if you wasted that much time because its only 2 pages then.


Oh SNAP ... !


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Only 2 pages for me

And as I said earlier I will have a beer on a run, but to clarify, NO alchohol for me as "captain" when there's kiddos on board. My 5 year old is my personal reality check. Just my .02.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I mean, it's really just common sense ... and if you break the law or hurt someone, you need to be willing to pay the price. Done ...

LOVE the song ... !!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Pull those panties out of your crack bud.... I drink my fair share, including but not limited to beer, and have nothing against drinking at all.... but it has its place, and on a waterway with boats with no brakes and waves and hidden obstacles and spinning props is not where it should be.
> 
> The problem that I see is even though it IS your choice to drink, dont forget about the rest of us on the water... your decisions effect us as well. I dont know you, so I could care less if you can handle your alcohol. But I do care when you are whizzing by me.... (in a boat, not peeing... haha)... *As the number one culprit in boating fatality accidents*, I am not real sure why they have not banned it all together.... It would make perfect sense and save lives.
> 
> It is also YOUR choice to drink while driving down the road.... but please dont.... not for your sake, but for mine and everybody else in your path.


The argument that drinking is the number one culprit in deaths from boating accidents, could mean that more than 50% of the boaters have a few beers while on the water. Thats it, statistics can be used to argue for or against just about anything.

That being said, it's a good idea to monitor your consumption while on the water. Its also a good idea to pay close attention to other boaters operating around you. I prefer to fish in areas less popular to the masses.


----------



## Chompers (Aug 17, 2010)

I keep my Yeti full. It keeps the beer colder and it helps you catch more fish. Plus everyone loves me when I'm drunk.


----------



## FlatCrazee (Mar 19, 2009)

I may be mistaken but I thought USMCBay was requesting a legal or official ruling regarding the laws about drinking on a boat. The moral and safety issues are interesting though. I understand it is legal for riders to posses and drink a beer on a boat. *The one question I had, is it LEGAL (not reagrding the public opinion of being correct) for the operator of the boat to be in possesion of a beer?* Certainly the operator cannot be over the limit. Not trying to ignore the other opinions just curious about the LEGAL aspect. If this was covered in 1 of the other 100 posts I apologize.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

NaCl said:


> "I feel sorry for the people that don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that is as good as they're gonna feel all day."
> 
> -Sinatra


 thats what cocain and heroin user say about there drug.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FlatCrazee said:


> *The one question I had, is it LEGAL (not reagrding the public opinion of being correct) for the operator of the boat to be in possesion of a beer?*


The answer to the above stated question is uh...*Burp*...err...well...uh...*YES ! :brew:*


----------



## FlatCrazee (Mar 19, 2009)

> The answer to the above stated question is uh...*Burp*...err...well...uh...*YES ! :brew:*


Now thats ...(hiccup)...scews me... funny...!


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Drinking*



Bocephus said:


> When I fish, I fish hard....and if I want to drink a beer, or two during the day while cruising to a new spot I will..... I don't give a chit what you do on your boat....but please don't preach to me about what I should do on mine.
> 
> Hell...I'm 53 years old, my getting drunk and foolish days are waaaay behind me. But....it's getting to where a man can't even go out and enjoy a day on the water without someone trying to tell him what he should or shouldn't do...
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gasoline and Alcohol do not Mix. So, don't drink gasoline


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Gasoline and Alcohol do not Mix. So, don't drink gasoline


Watcha payin nowadays?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

$3.47 at this RH's place, yesterday anyway...


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

If you do get a ticket for being over the limit when operating a boat does it actually go on your driving record? I don't drink when I fish but sometimes after fishing the morning I will meet up with some friends on the water and have a few beers. I ask, because with my job I can not have a DUI on my record. I could have my wife drive the boat but it would be safer with me driving at a .80 (yes I meant .80 not .08)


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

USMCBay said:


> I like to have a few drinks when I fish... what's the guidelines to that? I'm not an A** and I don't run around like an idiot~!
> 
> I've asked a few people and the there seems to be no clear answer to a lot of people. I'm always curious about it. I used to put my cans in my fish cooler. Lately I've had to dig them out of a 'spot' when I get home.
> 
> What do you guys think, do, or know about it?


Don't put your empties with your fish. If GW checks your fish, no reason to have to answer questions about a few empties.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> There is a big difference from drinking a few and being drunk! I like to drink a few beers throughout the day along with water and Gatorade. I am not drunk while fishing. Most of the responses are geared toward being drunk which I agree is a no no, but the op asked about drinking not getting wasted.


Right... The last two times I went out I had beer on ice and never had one. I'm a beer in the beginning, Water and Gatorade as well, a beer in the Middle, more water and/or Gatorade, and maybe another beer... Not Beer Beer Beer


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> It will also fool you into thinking a woman is good looking, when in fact, they are not.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The answer to the above stated question is uh...*Burp*...err...well...uh...*YES ! :brew:*


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


>


:cop::brew2::dance::cheers:

Try not to run over all of the Nuns and crippled kittens... that's what beer does you know~!!!


----------

